# New to Hashimotos



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello, I was diagnosed with Hashimotos due to subclincal hypo 4.2 TSH (.35-5.5) and a few months later due to Thyroglobulin antibodies 1721 (<60), my TPO were normal at 48 (<60) and I am currently waiting test results to come back including ultrasound. Here is my question, does a Hashimoto attack make you feel bad even when you are medicated? I'll have days where I feel really bad---not can't get out bed bad, but just horribly moody, very low energy and just bad. It makes me think I need to adjust my dose, but when I have, sometimes it seems like it's too much after a month or so. So what is a Hashimoto attack like? Is is something that produces what I've described where I feel poorly for days to a week at a time? Or is it different? Is it something that goes on for months and you may not be aware of it at all? Just trying to figure this out. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your thyroglobulin antibodies are sky high and those can make you feel atrocious.

It can last a day to months and it can feel different every time.

Are you on thyroid medication?


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you, yes, I am taking 113.75 of Naturethroid that I divide into two doses per day. My starting dose was 97.5 divided and taken in two doses. I keep trying to bump up a little (currently on this higher dose of 113.75 for about a week) because I'm still experiencing hypo symptoms on my starting dose but when I try to go up it seems like I start getting the classic overdosed symptoms of irritability and high heart rate, though heart rate has been a little better these past few days, I was really grouchy this afternoon though. I don't have any neck symptoms, no difficulty swallowing, no sore throat--my neck/thyroid feels completely normal. I do have "lots of nodules" according to the ultrasound tech.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

With that Tg result, any nodule over 1cm should most definitely be biopsied.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I struggled with low thyroid symptoms for almost a year before they discovered Hashimotos. My school doctor got me on 50mcg Synthroid to start (TSH was 15!). I remember complaining to her about my symptoms while I waited for my TSH to go down.

I think it takes awhile for the thyroid to reach your body effectively when you've been low for awhile. Most of us were low for awhile before our diagnosis. So I imagine others also felt terrible until the thyroid levels normalized.

Hope you feel better! Hugs!

visc


----------

